# Rage Question



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

iLiveInTrees said:


> I've said it more than once! RAGE BROADHEADS WILL RUIN YOUR YEAR!!!
> 
> Before you jump all over my case, let me explain myself.
> 
> ...


thats why they call it hunting, stuff happens..if you want the perfect hunt..GO TO THE STORE and buy your meat......JMO


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

Stickem,

Hopefully you can hear me from the pedestal you're on! Stuff happens, absolute fact, I can't argue that point with you. But being a good hunter means learning from mistakes you've made. Since the broadhead opened mid flight, I missed a deer. No problem, wouldn't be the first one! But by cutting out the chance of mechanical failures by using a fixed blade broadhead, that's one less "stuff happens." To me it makes perfect sense.

Again, I'm not dissing on Rage, they are awesome MECHANICAL broadheads, just sharing my honest opinion.


----------



## buckwiz (Aug 14, 2007)

iLiveInTrees said:


> Stickem,
> 
> Hopefully you can hear me from the pedestal you're on! Stuff happens, absolute fact, I can't argue that point with you. But being a good hunter means learning from mistakes you've made. Since the broadhead opened mid flight, I missed a deer. No problem, wouldn't be the first one! But by cutting out the chance of mechanical failures by using a fixed blade broadhead, that's one less "stuff happens." To me it makes perfect sense.
> 
> Again, I'm not dissing on Rage, they are awesome MECHANICAL broadheads, just sharing my honest opinion.


 
I feel your making a good point. I shoot Rage heads and feel they have an issue, that stupid little o ring...... When I climb up in my stand my blades are all loose and opened just from walking and carrying my bow??? So they do have an issue, big time. BUT if your shooting a new head with a good o ring, they will work perfectly. Now if I had to grab an arrow out of the quiver in a hurry and shoot, I promise theres gonna be a problem......Sitting in a tree stand with a new RAGE with a good PROPERLY placed o ring, they work perfect. I guess what im saying is they require MUCH more attention than most any BH on the market, or that I have tried???? There are horror stories about these heads, probably for good reason. I wouldnt say its the BHs fault, it may be the users??? I carry 2 Grim Reapors and 3 Rage tipped arrows in my quiver. If im in a tree I usually use RAGE, but I know for SURE they are in working order. If im stalking or in corn, I ALWAYS use GRs. 

Good Luck, use a sharp head and shoot straight


----------



## sniper's mojo (Nov 29, 2005)

buckwiz said:


> ANY sharp broadhead WILL pass thru a deer. Lots of horror stories going around about ALL broadheads....... Lots of guys say no penetration, well they hit something solid..... Sharp broadheads and a good shot, you get pass thru shots every time. Whens the last time anyone shot a deer broadside, thru the lungs, and didnt get a pass thru??? If you hit them high, I dont care which BH your using its gonna be a bad deal. If you hit ANY part of the shoulder or leg( usually on opposite side) its gonna be a bad deal. Lotta BAD stories go around about every BH ever made. I say its BS, sharpen your BH and shoot straight Oh ya RAGE 2 blades make a huge hole and fly perfect.......... GOOD LUCK EVERYONE ITS CLOSE


 
I spend more hours than I care to admit glued to the outdoor channel. More than half of the guys on those shows are sponsored by Rage and are shooting their broadhead. Rarely do you see a pass through even when broadside etc. They make a large hole and definitely kill deer when placed in the right spot(like any other boradhead for that matter) but your percentage of pass throughs are going to be less with that style head and cutting diameter.


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

sniper's mojo said:


> I spend more hours than I care to admit glued to the outdoor channel. More than half of the guys on those shows are sponsored by Rage and are shooting their broadhead. Rarely do you see a pass through even when broadside etc. They make a large hole and definitely kill deer when placed in the right spot(like any other boradhead for that matter) but your percentage of pass throughs are going to be less with that style head and cutting diameter.


I see this all the time, When you have 2 inches or more of cutting diameter, you're bound to hit something that is going to slow up your arrow. Not to mention the fact, that obviously increasing the surface area of your BH creates more friction, thus slowing down the arrow.

I shoot 285 FPS, with a carbon express, maxima hunter 350, with a Sonic Pro broadhead. The Sonics may be small, but they pack a heck of a punch. I hit a deer 2 years ago dead nuts in the middle of the shoulder bone on a quartering-to shot. (I know not the best angle) My arrow not only broke the front shoulder of this deer, but burried itself up to the fletching.

Bottom line, all broadheads have pros and cons. I went through so many different types of broadheads, and I shot Rage, for a while because they "flew like a field tip," and in a broadhead, thats what I'm looking for so I can make an accurate shot. I finally found broadheads that I'm comfortable having in my arsenal, fly strait and do not have mechanical flaws. You just have to find the ones that fit you best, and ones that give you confidence in the woods.


----------



## Reihlsportsman (Apr 7, 2005)

Kopp9 said:


> I made a mistake. I am not shooting the 500's. They are the 340's. I checked some arrows I tried a while back thinking they were the same. Right now I am shooting fixed blade Grim Reapers. The reason I am thinking of switching is last year. I've shot a couple in the past with the fixed blades and have had no problems with the recovery of those deer. Last year I shot a really nice buck. Well, you guessed it. After tracking for who knows how many hours over two days, no recovery. Shot was not the greatest, ( a little low I believe ) but not a total gut shot or something. Well, it was the absolute worst feeling i've ever had in hunting. It still bothers me. I know shot placement means everything, but i"m just looking at trying to get the best possible chance at recovering deer. I was also looking at the bloodrunners. I know nothing about them. Thanks for all the suggestions.


If you are worried about pass thru shots, I would not shoot the bloodrunners, they have very poor penetration. 
I shoot the 3-blade rage and like them. You need to check them and make sure the o-rings are in good shape, but you should always do a quick once over on all your equipment!


----------

